# Master Tonic



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thought I'd share this just in case anybody was brave enough to try it. I eat raw garlic regularly and despite docs and science publications that say otherwise, I don't feel like I get sick nearly as much as my friends and family members.

http://heal-thyself.ning.com/profiles/blogs/master-tonic-101?show=true


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Garlic has some serious antibacterial and antiviral properties. All of the alliums do, but garlic is particularly strong in them. It also helps to get rid of bad cholesterol, making it a great heart health supporter -- I believe that garlic is one of the reasons why the French and Mediterranean people have such a low incidence of heart disease.

I also think that people who cook with garlic tend to cook with more fresh ingredients, which may also be a factor. Either way, I've noticed the same thing in my family -- we seldom get ill, and I believe a big part of that is our love of garlic


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like the recipe for my "Flu Crusher" tonic, sans the lemon.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I made some of this up this fall and have it waiting. So far we have not had any reason to try it out. It certainly smells potent.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I can't imagine my kids would swallow a spoonful of this stuff, but it may be worth it to have on the shelf.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds good I bet a spoonful of that stuff ( the left over solids) would be awesome in a cup of boullion broth and that is one of my go to remedies already when I am sick sore throat stuffed head and generally yuck. Think I"ll make up a big batch heck maybe two I got nuttin better to do  I can see mixxing solids with butter and using as a spread on toast or to make a semi french bread toast and lots of uses and the juice would likely make a decent replacement for the hot suace I use so much of matter of fact I think I have some of those bottles with shaker tops stashed somewhere got one with just vinegar in it now for my spinach and stuff. And it actually sounds like it might be just the think to cut that "junk" (pussie scum) from your sore throat when you got strep or somthing. and I bet it does clear a stuffy head  yup intrigued gotta make some kinda puts all the stuff I use for my lil remedies all in one place anyway conveinient.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I call that Fire Cider, I found it on Susun Weeds Wise Woman Forum. http://www.healingwiseforum.com/ I use it daily mixed in a glass of orange juice with a bit of local honey added to the glass. Hubby just had a respiratory infection and Son just had a stomach bug, I sailed through without getting either one.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/fire-cider-10359/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/our-herbalists-20659/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I like all of it except the onions, 
I would have to play with the amount, but prob not that same as "1 part..." like the other ingredients.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sheesh, Linc! With all that other stuff in there how on earth could you pick out the flavor of the onions???


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm wonder how a deep fried turkey would tazte with that as injection? Might have to experiment with this one too. Although I suppose the cooking might negate some of the postives of it. The whole thing expounds on teh benefits of using the fresh undried stuff. Of course after sitting a couple weeks really how "fresh" is it. :dunno: Not to mention I havent gotten around to planting my horesradish since we are planning to move anyway and I"m not sure I can even get that fresh I get it in jars to mix with my miracle whip and mustard YUM.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Sheesh, Linc! With all that other stuff in there how on earth could you pick out the flavor of the onions???


Hahaha!!

I dunno.... I can eat a whole garlic bulb, but I couldn't eat an onion.

I'll have to make a test batch (small) and see if I like it first!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen this lots of times and passed it up because we have onion and pepper allergies in my family. They seem like too much a part of the recipe to just leave out and still have it be effective. But maybe... :dunno:


----------

